# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Facebook

## J.C. Bryant

I know it is probably my fault or there is a good reason to have it like it is BUT, has anyone else complained about inadvertently hitting the facebook connection as they are dealing with ad? I seem to do it a alot and I really wish the facebook icon was placed somewhere else.

----------

